# estar bé (aquestes sabates)



## gvergara

Hola:

Si algú, en emprovar-se una peça de roba, diu "_No m'estan bé aquestes sabates_", què vol dir més precisament? Que no li agradan les sabates, o que no li van bé? Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo


----------



## ACQM

Vol dir que no li van bé, és a dir, que no són de la seva mida. 

Tot i que, "no m'està bé" també pot voler dir, sobretot si parlés d'una peça de roba, que no li escau, és a dir, que no li queda maca un cop posada, que no és del seu estil, etc.


----------



## betulina

Jo amb aquesta expressió penso automàticament que no li queden bé; potser sí que li agraden, però no li queden bé. Pensant una mica més, potser també hi cap la primera opció de l'ACQM, però personalment no la veig tan clara.


----------



## OrCuS

Però aquesta espressió no és exactament igual en Castellà?


----------



## merquiades

OrCuS said:


> Però aquesta espressió no és exactament igual en Castellà?



Jo també crec que es pot dir igual en castellà.


----------



## RagePaintedSky

Hola...

A mi també, al llegir-la la primera vegada, he pensat com la Betulina, "no m'estan bé" = "no me quedan bien". Però si podria ser que li queden grans o petites, encara que sembla que el primer que diria és "aquestes [sabates] m'apreten" o "aquestes em van grans". 
Si es tracta només d'una qüestió estètica, en espanyol diriem "no me quedan bien" o potser "no me sientan bien".


----------



## xerroclar

Doncs jo faig servir sempre l'expressió "no m'està bé", quan una cosa no m'agrada com ara _no m'està bé que surtis tan tard._ En canvi si una peça de roba no és de la meva mida faria servir "no em va bé". Altrament quan hi ha res que m'afecta a la salut faig servir "no se'm posa bé": _no se'm posa bé prendre cafè al vespre_ o _no se'm posa bé estar molta estona al sol_.


----------



## RagePaintedSky

@ Xerroclar: Esta bé saber-ho. El "no se'm posa bé" no l'havia vist fins ara. De totes maneres el català amb el que he tingut més contacte es el de les provincies de Lleida i Tarragona, així que pot ser habitual a la teva zona. 
Gràcies.


----------

